# iPhone clock wrong



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes I received text messages and the time on the message says it was received before my actual phone's clock. 

For example, I get a text that says it was received at 9:41 AM and I look at my phone's clock and it reads 9:39 AM. 

Any ideas? FYI, I never changed the clock on my phone, so rule that out.


----------

